# Out of Trouble



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The storm has passed guys. I've tidied up the errors and rebuilt the forum.

The forum lost almost a thousand posts and 10 members - if its one of you I apologize. There's nothing can be done to reclaim lost posts.

Lets move on and continue to build.

Thanks for the support guys.

Jez


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Man you have been at it for hours now. Good job mate!

All Hail the Webmaster!!!


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess those would be the Imperiums "acceptable losses" 

Great job in getting us back!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Great job, dude. 

A big hand for Jez! *clap* *clap*


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Indeed, post count means nothing compared to having our fantastic forums back. Your work is appreciated. If I may inquire, what caused the hicups?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not so sure it can be classed as 'hiccups' so much as Screaming Temporal Doom.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Whatever it was, Jez has fixed it in remarkably short time which deserves credit at the least and applause for sure


*claps in a stoic manner befitting the Avatar of Tzeentch


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you have to roll to see how long you can continue clapping?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to have every back up Jez!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks mate, must have taken hours!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anything happened to private messages sent during or at the start of the shenanigans?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sadly everything that occured on the boards after 18th Feb has been deleted


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Brilliant work getting us back online, and with limited damage.
Cheers Jez!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No probs, I think my efforts to deliver a superior forum ultimately caused the cock up in the first place.

The hosts failed restore was the icing on top of the arse cake I cooked.

Anyway, good to see you back  

Ready for the GT? I'm buzzing now, plus i'm joint top of the GW tournament. 
Darren the store manager is next on the hit list :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Anyway, good to see you back
> 
> Ready for the GT? I'm buzzing now, plus i'm joint top of the GW tournament.
> Darren the store manager is next on the hit list


Good to be back Jez!  
Just about ready to go now, need to do a bit of highlighting/basing and I'm all finished.
I played Skuzz last night In the GT league were doing over In Manc with the rest of the FLAME ON! bunch. Just managed to scrape the win (bloody close!) meaning out of 6 games I've managed to win all six! Hopefully my vast supply of luck hasn't run dry by the weekend!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I hope i'm up the top to play some of the guys on the forum. It'll be nice meeting you guys and sharing a beer over a game. Plus I have an old score to settle with Skuzz :twisted:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

*Sniff* 

Im in the US.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in the US as well. And the US is so frigging spread out, it's likely few will ever do a face to face meetup. It's possible and all...maybe at a GamesDay/ GT or another convention (GenCon).

I'm heading to Pennsylvania (Lancaster PA) for Cold Wars in a couple weeks (16-18)


----------

